# How would you go about contacting photographers to assist



## rexbobcat (Feb 24, 2017)

How would you approach other established photographers and ask if you can assist either as an intern or as a contracted freelancer? I know this is kind of vague, but I'm really not sure how to approach it. 

I know there's the "beat the street" method, but that has kind of fallen out of favor as technology as advanced. 

If I email how should I approach it? If a stranger called you on your business number with this inquiry what would your thoughts be.


----------



## Vtec44 (Feb 24, 2017)

I get inquiries like this from time to time, typically from those who like my work.  I always look for someone who's hard working, eager to learn, and passionate about it.  So just send the person an email.  You may not get a reply back, but it doesn't hurt to try.

Best of luck!


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 24, 2017)

Ive been talking ro them in person. 

Sure email can work too. 

I have just been lucky I guess my town is small I know the photogs from being in the industry. Ive been to a lot of weddings ( I run a venue.) I help people hire photogs. I personally hire child photogs. Bought classes from some. A lot of them are giving beginner workshops these days.
Time goes by and you realize the world is small, networking can pay off long run. Join clubs.

The photog who taught my class also shot my wedding, now hes working with me in an unrelated venture but we still talk photography mostly me picking his brain every time I see him lol. Too bad hes not really doing what Im intsrested in ( hes doing photojournalism now) so now I make a point to chat with the ones whos work I like, and whos attitudes are receptive .

Still working all the angles. If I had more time I would certainly put something in writing ( email) and solicit some of the photogs with whom I would like to work with. I just cant commit enough. Be prepared to commit!

Someday.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 24, 2017)

Sorry my post above was quite off topic on how I try to network to work with photogs.

If someone calls on me wanting to apprentice I bring them in for an interview! Pretty simple.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 24, 2017)

I would email with a phone call follow-up.

In the email:

1) Per Vic's advice, make sure the email reflects that you are "hard working, eager to learn, and passionate";
2) Include/attach an image or two and a resume;
3) Link to your website;
4) Personalize the letter, as in "Dear Mr. Smith," as opposed to "Dear Photo Professional";
5) Make a personal reference to their work; and
6) Keep it professional, short and sweet.

PS- Part of professional is a clean email addy ... like 'arthurdoe@gmail.com' as opposed to 'partyarty@gmail.com'.

Send them a 'Thank You' email after the follow-up call.


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 25, 2017)

Be willing to start as a grip/gopher. They love it when you work cheap.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 26, 2017)

Intern = gopher


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 26, 2017)

I live in San Jose, CA...the 10th most populated city in the USA. I say that so that there's context to what I found works best to network with professional event shooters in my area.

FaceBook. Yes, it's full of fake news and tons of whining BUT it also hosts many local groups! There are tons of location specific photography groups. Also there are groups specific to wedding and event photographers. There's even a group in my location called "second shooters" where leads go to look and hire experienced second shooters and give opportunity to new photographers (less $).

Social media when used properly can be a very powerful tool. Join some groups, put yourself out there. Offer yourself for free if you need experience. Post your best images from events to get attention. Etc.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 26, 2017)

If you want to assist you probably need to be prepared to get assigned shots on your own. ASMP has a Find a Photographer section.

If you want to observe or shadow then Gary's suggestions and as others said - networking. I've found one thing can lead to another and you never know what may lead to an opportunity.


----------



## dasmith232 (Feb 26, 2017)

The size of the city will probably be a factor, but for what I'm used to, interns don't usually get to "shoot" on the first outing.

The reason is that they often don't know enough about where to stand and end up in the frame of the main photographer (frustrating). Also, by not knowing what to do or where to be, they can distract the people who are now looking at two different cameras. Plus, even when an intern does start to learn the ropes, the main shooter often needs help with simple things ("can you hold this scrim for me? Thanks.").

And it doesn't have to be demeaning. The relationship between the main shooter and the intern should be respectful. The intern isn't as experienced, but the intern IS just as valuable as a person.


----------



## kavin (Feb 27, 2017)

candid photography in Chennai


----------



## table1349 (Feb 27, 2017)

Start with the old guys that will be nearing retirement before long.  They will be the ones that will feel the least like they are training future competition.


----------



## jeffW (Mar 6, 2017)

Have you thought about creating a second website dedicated to showing your knowledge of assisting/gripping?  Something that might let out of town shooters know they are not just hiring another grip, but someone who can help with local logistics, wether knowing good lunch spots/ local rental house or even if you can rent out gear, such as ladders, carts or sand bags - items that might not travel well.

I understand that wedding  and event shooters use second shooters, but for me I find the ambiguity, is this a photographer or an assistant/grip to be a turn off. I've had a PA bring their camera to a shoot, but worse is dealing with an ego or the sentiment "that's not how I would do it" for my work 95% is either moving furniture or janitorial nothing glamorous so I need to know they are game for boring work over a long day.  

Whatever you do, make sure you have your email signature to include your phone number! (business card info) on every email sent. And be very prompt about sending your invoice after the job.

I disagree about working for free - I've looked at your work there is NO reason to work for free.  What are you going to learn from a photographer who wants to low ball projects by suckering in free PAs?  I assisted/gripped for many years never for free and the cheap photographers had the worst habits.  Bad habits are hard to break


----------

